
Sexy witch, nurse, Mr. Rogers? Inside sexy Halloween costume industrial complex - TMWNN
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/inside-the-sexy-halloween-costume-industrial-complex/2019/10/25/7184c23a-eacd-11e9-85c0-85a098e47b37_story.html
======
TMWNN
I had to edit the headline to fit. Original is "Sexy witch. Sexy nurse. Sexy
Mr. Rogers? Inside the sexy Halloween costume industrial complex."

------
LinuxBender
Perhaps Halloween is the one time per year that some folks can "take off their
mask".

~~~
TMWNN
Yes, the article discusses this:

>The rise of the sexy Halloween costume probably began sometime after the
1960s, but its biggest pop culture moment came in the 2004 movie "Mean Girls."
Cady, the naive heroine, arrives at a Halloween party dressed as a gory bride
of Frankenstein only to find the popular girls dolled up as a sexy bunny, sexy
cat and sexy mouse. Oct. 31, she realizes, "is the one day a year when a girl
can dress up like a total slut and no other girls can say anything else about
it." Sex-advice columnist Dan Savage once called the yearly display of flesh a
"Straight Pride Parade." "Halloween is now the big public celebration of
straight sexuality, of heterosexual desire," he wrote in 2009.

